# green head limit



## davduckman2010 (Dec 8, 2014)

had a good day Saturday. got our limit missed a bunch  teaching the new girl while were at it

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 8, 2014)

Way to go Duck ! Looks like some good eatin on the way !


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice going Dave. What is that one on the end?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 8, 2014)

Ray they're all mallards that's a hen on the end. The drakes have to be colorful to get a date during mating season. :-)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 8, 2014)

nope its its a rare jerky duck

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 8, 2014)

That's a mighty fine looking meal there Duck just add a can of suds and you're good to go.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> That's a mighty fine looking meal there Duck just add a can of suds and you're good to go.


put a couple on ice then I here tell them jerky ducks like to winter in texas

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 8, 2014)

Looks like you're living up to your username. Well done

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 8, 2014)

The pup looks great Dave.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## khobson (Dec 8, 2014)

I wish you would let a few find their way down here to good ol' Tejas! Haven't seen very many the last few years! We won't see any green heads.....but my son and I are headed to the coast for the start of the second half of the season....should be more than enough red heads with an odd bonus duck thrown into the mix if we are lucky! This is my son's first duck season and I can't wait for him to experience what a hunting trip to the coast is like. I am pretty sure he is hooked already, but if there are any doubts, this weekend will likely seal the deal. Wish we could take our pup, but the oyster beds can wreak havoc on their feet. Plus I figure to be busy enough with my son....adding a 1st year dog to the mix is probably more than what would be deemed safe!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 8, 2014)

David that is a great looking limit even with that Daisy thrown in there!! I'm jealous (now to hijack this thread hehe)

@khobson where on the coast? POC, Rockport? man that is some of my favorite hunting seeing those huge flights of Redheads coming at ya!!

http://i143.Rule #2/albums/r136/wildthings1/CopyOfOriginalMasterpiece-1.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 9, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> David that is a great looking limit even with that Daisy thrown in there!! I'm jealous (now to hijack this thread hehe)
> 
> @khobson where on the coast? POC, Rockport? man that is some of my favorite hunting seeing those huge flights of Redheads coming at ya!!
> 
> http://i143.Rule #2/albums/r136/wildthings1/CopyOfOriginalMasterpiece-1.jpg


we are still getting redheads and canvas backs up here we had flocks of 40 to fifty dive bombing the deeks three weeks ago it was great still have the big bruise on my shoulder from shooting a couple boxes of 3 1/2s in one day we were getting old squaw and scooters here to. but mainly mallards / blacks/ pintail / gadwall and widgen.---- ps great looking mount there love them red heads I do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 9, 2014)

Woodies mallards and teal are my favorite eating but I'll shoot canvasbacks,pins redheads and pretty much any puddle duck. Alot of guys will shoot anything that comes in but I try and avoid shooting divers shovelers/spoonies. Some say it's all in what they been eating and how you cook 'em but I say the divers taste nasty no matter what. I always heard rice fed specklbellies are the creme of the crop but I never had any never been goose hunting and only had a shot at one or two geese over the years.


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 9, 2014)

Kris, you never hunted near Lake Fork? Grandson gets plenty of mallards up there.


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 9, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Woodies mallards and teal are my favorite eating but I'll shoot canvasbacks,pins redheads and pretty much any puddle duck. Alot of guys will shoot anything that comes in but I try and avoid shooting divers shovelers/spoonies. Some say it's all in what they been eating and how you cook 'em but I say the divers taste nasty no matter what. I always heard rice fed specklbellies are the creme of the crop but I never had any never been goose hunting and only had a shot at one or two geese over the years.


 
Specklebellies are some good eating but you want Sandhill Cranes "Ribeyes of the Skies"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 9, 2014)

I need to kill some geese. I could sit in my back yard and shoot tons of them, they fly right over the house from October through January. Just not sure the homeowners association allows that


----------



## Kevin (Dec 9, 2014)

@Wildthings I don't remember eating any but I bet I did real young. We can't shoot sandhill's at all in north texas there's no season for it, even though we have them here. Just notin big numbers which is probably why they don't want us shooting any. 

Jonathan we have geese migrations right over our house as well and there's even a 200 acre field they roost in for several weeks but the field is on private property and he won't let us shoot them.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 9, 2014)

went out after work got to the flooded corn field honeyhole with 50 minutes left to shoot and i kicked up 150 geese and mallards. threw 5 deeks in a puddle squated 30 feet away and busted 4 more green heads in 15 minutes god i hope that spot dosent freeze up soon its loaded

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## khobson (Dec 9, 2014)

@Wildthings - We are headed to POC

@ironman123 - Fork is about 225 miles northeast...we are smack dab in the middle of Texas. We lived in Tyler for a few years, but I hadn't discovered the joy of duck hunting back then....but I bet all that timber is great for mallards! Hopefully one of these days soon I can get in a flooded timber hunt. There isn't a lot to hold ducks around here, but we hunt the lake and the tanks out on Fort Hood. Now that deployments are all but over, the base is full and the Army uses a lot more area for training which has significantly limited our access.

@davduckman2010 - all those birds isn't good news for us.....the season will be over before they make it all the way down here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 9, 2014)

I spent a few times at Hood. Hunted small game and fished. Watched around the rod and gun club during deer season and let my 2 young grandsons walk by the kills and ooow and aah.One of them now is a fishing and hunting guide on Fork and has been managing and guiding deer hunts around Gatesville. My old stomping grounds when I was a pup was Leon Junction, Flatt and the Mound. Had lots of fun then.


----------



## khobson (Dec 31, 2014)

@davduckman2010 let a few pass through after all......

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Dec 31, 2014)

I found a couple also!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Them Mallards are tasty. Can't get Linda to touch them though, she had a male and female she called Frick and Frack that followed her all over hells half acre for years when we still lived up in the mountains, thought she was momma I guess even though they were grown and years old. Wolverine finally got them. ( Then I got the wolverine)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 31, 2014)

khobson said:


> @davduckman2010 let a few pass through after all......
> 
> View attachment 67568


great day there kris congrats we got thousands of mallards /pintails and blacks up here this week that cold front pushed them down we got 10 mallards and sent another 5 sailin yesterday. there will be a ton more heading your way here shortly go buy some more shells your going to need them  our duck season closes sunday but goose goes till the end of january. we saw 3 to 400 geese today at our blind comeing in right after shooting time -- of coarse


----------



## khobson (Dec 31, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> great day there kris congrats we got thousands of mallards /pintails and blacks up here this week that cold front pushed them down we got 10 mallards and sent another 5 sailin yesterday. there will be a ton more heading your way here shortly go buy some more shells your going to need them  our duck season closes sunday but goose goes till the end of january. we saw 3 to 400 geese today at our blind comeing in right after shooting time -- of coarse




It was a great day....although it sure didn't start out that way. The tank we set up on was a total bust and my 9 year old was already cold after only about 15 minutes and we still had 45 minutes until shooting light! He was a trooper and toughed it out without a fuss, but shooting light came and there were no ducks headed our way. We called an audible, picked up the decoys, and set out to see if we could change our luck. The area we were in has a ton of little ponds and so my son got an education in the art of jumping ponds. We had some pretty good success and he decided that we definitely made the right call. Glad to hear that a few more are headed south. Our season won't end until the 25th and that is usually right about the time it is getting good! Seems every year I see ducks everywhere the first couple of weekends in February. I sure wish Texas would shift the season a week or two later! We will definitely do our best to help manage the population in the time we do have.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 1, 2015)

khobson said:


> It was a great day....although it sure didn't start out that way. The tank we set up on was a total bust and my 9 year old was already cold after only about 15 minutes and we still had 45 minutes until shooting light! He was a trooper and toughed it out without a fuss, but shooting light came and there were no ducks headed our way. We called an audible, picked up the decoys, and set out to see if we could change our luck. The area we were in has a ton of little ponds and so my son got an education in the art of jumping ponds. We had some pretty good success and he decided that we definitely made the right call. Glad to hear that a few more are headed south. Our season won't end until the 25th and that is usually right about the time it is getting good! Seems every year I see ducks everywhere the first couple of weekends in February. I sure wish Texas would shift the season a week or two later! We will definitely do our best to help manage the population in the time we do have.....


its the same up here they close the season on ducks your hunting geese only and seems like thousands of ducks just show up from no where. there not all stupid. and by the way nice looking yeller lab there i love them dam dogs


----------

